# Four weeks old now-new pix



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are updated pix of Adamant's second litter off of a diluted blue doe. They are two weeks old now. The big silvery blue one is the mother, the other larger ones are sisters.













And here are Adamant's second litters off of The Girlz. They are about 8 days old.



Seelie and Adamant's little ones at about four weeks old:



And here are Adamant's off the Girlz:



I think this little darling is gorgeous!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Those little 8 day old tris are beautiful...

I wish I lived near by!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So pretty.... You make me jealous!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys. Only one of has tri markings, but I know from experience that all the others carry the tri factor. I have high expectations for the litter Adamantine had yesterday; they should all have tri markings, and I'm looking for solid patches of color separated on a field of white. That was my goal even before the standards were set. I'm thinking that, with all the diversity inherent in different types of tris that there will most likely be other types of tri markings that will be set aside as a standard. It would be a shame to limit folks who show to just the one type.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

You could always cheat with your tris and use broken merles :shifty JK, I know you work hard for you tris


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

They are beautiful! I'm jealous!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It looks like two of them have tri markings? in that last picture.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there's only one dark baby with tri markings. It's hard to tell on such little meeces in any case, but most of the litter is satin, and a lot of what looks like lighter and darker shades is the result of reflection off the coat. I've spent a while turning them this way and that in order to figure out for myself what is going on.

There about three that have a bit of splashing and shading, along with faint points. They could be called tris, I guess.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Rhasputin said:


> Those little 8 day old tris are beautiful...
> 
> I wish I lived near by!


You might try WNT. She has the best tricolors of anyone I know and she lives in Tennessee. She travels _a lot_, so you never know...


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww 
I want one,lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Come and get'm!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Believe me, if I had a way to Minnesota, I would be there in a a heart beat


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They are beautiful!! Why oh why can't you get ones like that in the uk


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG they are just so cute! *wants one!!* xx


----------

